# Gas stove on a wood floor? How about with in-floor rad. heat?



## overhear (Jun 15, 2012)

We're finishing a renovation and will be installing a beautiful Hearthstone Bristol DX gas stove in my kitchen where there are 150 year-old pine floors. 

The installation manual states *"You can place the Bristol directly on any noncombustible surface or on a wood floor *_(p.16).*"  *_(Full manual is here.)

But, can I really? Should I???

An additional complication: We have in-floor radiant heat in the kitchen. Any thoughts on whether the heat from the gas stove will adversely affect the in-floor radiant heating system?

Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## webbie (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't see a problem with that at all.

However, in my case (my gas stoves) I always used a hearth because I wanted a realistic look.

My assumption is that it will not affect the radiant floor at all. It probably does not heat the floor up more than 30 or 40 degrees above ambient (110-120 max) - and that is the surface! Wood is a good insulator, so the tubing below it would hard even get lukewarm...even after many many hours.


----------



## overhear (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jun 23, 2012)

If the installation manual says the wood floor is OK then it should be fine, even with the radiant heat under it. That shouldn't make any difference at all. If you want it to look more like a wood stove, though, you can purchase pre-made heaths that look great.


----------

